# hierba/yerba



## Eustache

Hola gente, otra duda existencia! 
(no encuentro los acentos en este teclado!!)

En algun momento escuche a una profe decir que palabras como

 hierba se pronunciaba yerba
 hielo se pronunciaba yelo

es cierto?.... la verdad es que es dificil distinguir la diferencia (por lo menos en CR) si las personas dicen yielo o hielo... pero igual! estoy perdido


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Eso se llama yeísmo y es así como lo usamos en Argentina y en otros países también, decimos: cabayo, yuvia, etc.
¡Ojo! No confundir hierba con yerba, que las dos existen en el diccionario y son sinónimos.
Mira esto:

http://iris.cnice.mecd.es/lengua/profesores/eso1/textos/elle.htm

Saludos.


----------



## lizy

Eustache said:
			
		

> Hola gente, otra duda existencia!
> (no encuentro los acentos en este teclado!!)
> 
> En algun momento escuche a una profe decir que palabras como
> 
> hierba se pronunciaba yerba
> hielo se pronunciaba yelo
> 
> es cierto?.... la verdad es que es dificil distinguir la diferencia (por lo menos en CR) si las personas dicen yielo o hielo... pero igual! estoy perdido


 
Es cierto, sí y no. La cuestión es que cuando la "i" aparece ante otra vocal se convierte en una semiconsonante y se refuerza su carácter palatal. Por eso, cuando el fenómeno es muy pronunciado, la /i/ se convierte en una consonante /y/. 
Sin embargo, hay muchos matices entre la vocal y la semiconsonante (o la consonante), y éstos dependen no sólo de las zonas, sino de los propios hablantes.
Como supongo que sabrás, la RAE admite "yerba".


----------



## Eustache

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Eso se llama yeísmo y es así como lo usamos en Argentina y en otros países también, decimos: cabayo, yuvia, etc.
> ¡Ojo! No confundir hierba con yerba, que las dos existen en el diccionario y son sinónimos.
> Mira esto:
> 
> http://iris.cnice.mecd.es/lengua/profesores/eso1/textos/elle.htm
> 
> Saludos.



humm claro que he escuchado a los argentinos de hecho mi esposa es argentina, pero por lo menos yo, no escribo la pronunciacion argenina con y...

por ejemplo, Uds dicen cabasho... o al menos es asi como lo escucho...
gracias por el link!!


----------



## araceli

Pronunciamos con "y" pero escribimos con "elle"...


----------



## Artrella

Araceli, no sé si los cordobeses pronuncian "hielo" como "yelo".  Los porteños decimos "cabasho" "sho" "poyo" "estresha" , pero no oí nunca "shelo" por "hielo"...

*Yerba*= las hojas secas y molidas de la yerba mate para preparar justamente el mate.
*
Hierba*= pueden ser hierbas aromáticas, las hierbas de un jardín..


*yerba*. Nada que ver con la marihuana. La yerba argentina es el Ilex paraguaiensis, planta nativa que básicamente contiene cafeína y con cuyas hojas secas y machacadas se prepara una infusión que se sorbe en un mate o poronquillo.
*
mate.* Además de un lance en el juego del ajedrez, el mate es una cucurbitácea (parecida a un zapallo, esto es) cuya calabaza vacía y seca se llena con yerba para preparar una infusión. A la infusión también se la llama mate; y un nombre alternativo para el recipiente es porongo o poronquillo.

*YERBA MALA NUNCA * *MUERE* 


Shaludosh!!!


----------



## lizy

Sí. El símbolo fonético para ese sonido tan especial del yeísmo argentino es una "y" con un circulito arriba (que yo, obviamente, no encuentro en este teclado).
Sin embargo, quitando Argentina y Uruguay (y puede que me deje algún otro sitio), en el resto de los países hispanoblantes la pronunciación de esas "'ies" semiconsonánticas a las que aludía Eustache en su mensaje (hielo, hierba) se mueve entre la "y" inglesa de "you" y la "j" inglesa de "just".


----------



## jmx

Perdón por ser tan contundente, pero no hay ninguna diferencia de pronunciación entre *hierba* y *yerba*.


----------



## araceli

Claro, depende... yo ahí pronuncio ierba y yerba...


----------



## Badcell

De acuerdo con jmartins. Si hablas a un ritmo normal, no se distingue entre hierba/yerba, ni tampoco entre hielo/yelo. Si quieres pronunciar i-er-ba, tienes que hacerlo a propósito. En mi caso, al menos.


----------



## lizy

jmartins said:
			
		

> Perdón por ser tan contundente, pero no hay ninguna diferencia de pronunciación entre *hierba* y *yerba*.


 
Me refiero a que el grado de palatalización de la "i" es mayor o menor según las zonas y según incluso los hablantes. De todos modos, yo no pronuncio igual "hielo" que "yeso".


----------



## Eustache

ando perdido con eso de la palatalización!... me explicas?


----------



## ITA

¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué pronunciamos la "y" cuando va "ll"?.
Es todo un problema,mis hijos están aprendiendo a leer y escribir y cuando (por ejemplo) aparese la palabra lluvia se complica porque la pronuncian de una manera pero cuando hay que escribirla es de otra.¿de dónde viene el reemplazo de una letra por otra?  
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Yo también ando en la búsqueda de la diferencia entre caballo y cabayo. En Chile no haríamos ninguna diferencia entre:

Caballo 
Cabayo 
Cabaio. 

¿Alguien me explica cómo se pronuncia en otras partes de America y España?

Saludos


----------



## jmx

lizy said:
			
		

> Me refiero a que el grado de palatalización de la "i" es mayor o menor según las zonas y según incluso los hablantes. De todos modos, yo no pronuncio igual "hielo" que "yeso".


Mmm... perdona Lizy, ¿ estás seguro/segura de que no lo pronuncias igual ? La manera de saberlo podría ser la siguiente: ponte a hablar con alguien con naturalidad de un tema en el que salgan a menudo las palabras 'hielo' y 'yeso', graba la conversación y luego analiza cómo has pronunciado. 

El problema es que generalmente *nosotros mismos no sabemos cómo pronunciamos*, por extraño que parezca. Cuando tú mismo/misma pronuncias conscientemente una palabra puedes perfectamente hacerlo de un modo artificial, porque crees que "debes pronunciar" de esa manera, pero luego, en el hablar *espontáneo*, que es el que cuenta lingüisticamente, pronunciarás de otra manera que ni tú sospechas. A este respecto, basta recordar que aún hay gente que cree que en castellano se deberían pronunciar las v's de manera distinta que las b's, e incluso hacen la distinción cuando hablan formalmente. Pero si el castellano es su lengua nativa, jamás harán la distinción cuando hablan espontáneamente.


----------



## Artrella

Eustache said:
			
		

> ando perdido con eso de la palatalización!... me explicas?




Eus, "palatalización" se refiere al modo en que uno articula un sonido en la boca.  En este caso se refiere al paladar.  
Pero esto es tema de fonética... si necesitás más explicaciones, te lo puedo mandar por PM.

Besos, Art


----------



## Eustache

porfa mandámelo... nunca es mucho a la hora de aprender!!


----------



## Eustache

jmartins said:
			
		

> Mmm... perdona Lizy, ¿ estás seguro/segura de que no lo pronuncias igual ? La manera de saberlo podría ser la siguiente: ponte a hablar con alguien con naturalidad de un tema en el que salgan a menudo las palabras 'hielo' y 'yeso', graba la conversación y luego analiza cómo has pronunciado.
> 
> El problema es que generalmente *nosotros mismos no sabemos cómo pronunciamos*, por extraño que parezca. Cuando tú mismo/misma pronuncias conscientemente una palabra puedes perfectamente hacerlo de un modo artificial, porque crees que "debes pronunciar" de esa manera, pero luego, en el hablar *espontáneo*, que es el que cuenta lingüisticamente, pronunciarás de otra manera que ni tú sospechas. A este respecto, basta recordar que aún hay gente que cree que en castellano se deberían pronunciar las v's de manera distinta que las b's, e incluso hacen la distinción cuando hablan formalmente. Pero si el castellano es su lengua nativa, jamás harán la distinción cuando hablan espontáneamente.


 
sip tenés razón... de hecho nosotros no pronunciamos las "d" en "dedo" de la misma forma.. es decir... la primera "d" es diferente a la segunda "d"

claro esta que las "v's" y las "b's" son las mismas... es que la verdad se nos es indiferente, lo que nos permirte decir cosas como:
"Ay bichito de luz,se me le cayó el helado?" frase imposible de traducir de manera textual.

Pura vida!!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Araceli, no sé si los cordobeses pronuncian "hielo" como "yelo".


 
Permiiiiiiiiiiiiiso, ¿me llamaron? , los cordobeses decimos *hielo*, pero he escuchado decir *yelo *a algunos sanjuaninos, para mi suena terrible, ahora no me pasa lo mismo con *yerba*, aunque si estoy hablando de que me gustaría dormir una siestita sobre la hierba no diría yerba seguramente, y si hablo de tomar mates jamás diría me olvidé de comprar hierba.-


----------



## ITA

Creo que no es nuestro caso (digo nuestro por los argentinos) el de reemplazar a la palabra "yerba" por "hierba" tenemos bien claro que son cosas distintas.Ahora con la palabra "yelo" yo la he escuchado en gente de bajos recursos que no tuvo la portunidad de educación escolar así como "aiga"por el verbo "haber" y otras tantas.


----------



## Artrella

Eustache said:
			
		

> porfa mandámelo... nunca es mucho a la hora de aprender!!




Eus, te mando este poquito de información... los términos que se usan en fonética son bastante técnicos, esto es lo más accesible que encontré... Cualquier duda me avisás, sí? ta tuanis!!  

*Palatalización*: cuando la parte media de la lengua se eleva hacia el paladar al pronunciar la consonante. La ñ española (y la ll, en España) son palatales o palatalizadas, según el análisis que se haga. 

*El punto de articulación,* es decir, dónde ocurre la obstrucción del flujo de aire. De acuerdo a esto, las consonantes pueden ser (entre otras) *Palatales:* en la cúspide del paladar (el sonido de la i en diptongo, como en hierro, diodo, diálogo). 

  fuente


----------



## Artrella

Sigo explicando algunas cositas más para vos *Eustache:*

En el español argentino, usamos la /sh/ inglesa para pronunciar la *ll* y la  *y*.
Y el lugar de articulación de este sonido es palatal (como lo que te expliqué antes de los diptongos io/a/e) >>> por eso se habla de "palatalización".


Acá dejo un link en inglés para aquellos interesados en conocer un poco más sobre el _Argentine Spanish_.*  Argentine * *Spanish* 


Besitos!


----------



## Eustache

Gracias Art!!! muy buenos los links!!


----------



## asm

Veo muy interesante el tema, sin embargo me quedo con muchas preguntas todavia; perdonen mi ignorancia, pero mi computadora no tiene la facultad de pronunciar los mensajes escritos en español, asi que cuando leo: CABAIO, CABALLO O CABAYO, no tengo ni idea (ydea, o hidea) de que estan tratando de "pronunciar".


En mi muy humilde conocimiento de español, bien o mal hablado, yo no distingo entre la "ll" y la "y" por si mismas. Sin embargo lo que si veo diferente, y no fue sino hasta que una amiga americana me hizo ver el fenomeno, es la diferencia en ingles entre la "j" y la "y" como es el caso de: YELLOW y JELLO.

En mi entender, la Y de yellow suena mas a vocal, como si en español dijesemos "IELO" (dejo el ouuuu del final para otra ocasion); la J de jello suena mas a consonante, quizas "LLELO" (el ouuu para la misma otra ocasion).

Para mi, y creo que en general para los mexicanos, no hay diferencia al pronunciar estas letras, sin embargo hay un gran problema para cuando pasamos a la ortografia, ya que el YENDO y el OYENDO, entre otros, son muy frecuentemente mal escritos.

No quiero hacer juicios gratuitos, pero veo que en este "hilo" hay mas participantes de Argentina, o de personas que escuchan a argentinos mas frecuentemente. QUizas alguno ya lo dijo, pero veo que este problema es muy regionalista.


----------



## Like an Angel

asm said:
			
		

> Veo muy interesante el tema, sin embargo me quedo con muchas preguntas todavia; perdonen mi ignorancia, pero mi computadora no tiene la facultad de pronunciar los mensajes escritos en español, asi que cuando leo: CABAIO, CABALLO O CABAYO, no tengo ni idea (ydea, o hidea) de que estan tratando de "pronunciar".
> 
> No quiero hacer juicios gratuitos, pero veo que en este "hilo" hay mas participantes de Argentina, o de personas que escuchan a argentinos mas frecuentemente. QUizas alguno ya lo dijo, pero veo que este problema es muy regionalista.


 
CabaIo: se lee como vocal i, o sea como se escribe.-
CabaYo: se lee sh, como se lee *show *por ejemplo.-
CabaLLo: ahí sí que no sé como explicarte como se lee en Argentina. Es doble ele y el sonido no es igual que con *i*, tienes que poner la lengua contra el paladar y pronunciar la ele, no sólo la punta de la lengua como cuando pronuncias sólo una ele, sino apoyar la lengua como cuando dices *job* por ejemplo, y pronunciar la ele, espero que funcione, y sino que alguien te lo pueda explicar mejor.-

Y sí, puede ser que sea un problema de regiones.-

¡Saludinguis!


----------



## jmx

Respecto al tema de distinguir la 'y' de la 'll', lo que yo tengo entendido es que en toda latinoamérica tal distinción no existe, se pronuncian igual. Esto no lo sé de primera mano porque nunca he visitado ningún país fuera de Europa. Pero suele funcionar la regla de que "el español latinoamericano deriva del andaluz". En España la distinción ll-y sólo se da en el norte, y cada vez menos, hasta el punto de que quizá ya haya desaparecido. Sospecho que ese contraste de sonidos es una de las primeras víctimas de la "madrileñización" galopante del español peninsular.



> Creo que no es nuestro caso (digo nuestro por los argentinos) el de reemplazar a la palabra "yerba" por "hierba" tenemos bien claro que son cosas distintas.Ahora con la palabra "yelo" yo la he escuchado en gente de bajos recursos que no tuvo la portunidad de educación escolar así como "aiga"por el verbo "haber" y otras tantas.


Me sorprende un poco lo que dice Ita. Puede ser que los argentinos tiendan a diferenciar _hierba_ de _yerba_ porque lo segundo para ellos es la "yerba mate" y no quieren confundirlo. Ahora bien, es significativo que la "gente de bajos recursos" no haga la distinción, así que seguramente es una distinción artificial.

Como regla general para cualquier lengua y país :
hablar de las clases bajas : natural, espontáneo, importante lingüísticamente.
hablar de la gente "educada" : artificial, con sobrecorrecciones, deformado por mitos de "como es correcto hablar", de poco interés lingüístico.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Respecto al tema de distinguir la 'y' de la 'll', lo que yo tengo entendido es que en toda latinoamérica tal distinción no existe, se pronuncian igual. Esto no lo sé de primera mano porque nunca he visitado ningún país fuera de Europa. Pero suele funcionar la regla de que "el español latinoamericano deriva del andaluz". En España la distinción ll-y sólo se da en el norte, y cada vez menos, hasta el punto de que quizá ya haya desaparecido. Sospecho que ese contraste de sonidos es una de las primeras víctimas de la "madrileñización" galopante del español peninsular.
> 
> Me sorprende un poco lo que dice Ita. Puede ser que los argentinos tiendan a diferenciar _hierba_ de _yerba_ porque lo segundo para ellos es la "yerba mate" y no quieren confundirlo. Ahora bien, es significativo que la "gente de bajos recursos" no haga la distinción, así que seguramente es una distinción artificial.
> 
> Como regla general para cualquier lengua y país :
> hablar de las clases bajas : natural, espontáneo, importante lingüísticamente.
> hablar de la gente "educada" : artificial, con sobrecorrecciones, deformado por mitos de "como es correcto hablar", de poco interés lingüístico.




Bueno Jmartins, el tema es que no en toda la ARgentina pronunciamos de igual manera.
En BsAs no se distingue la "y" y la "ll" ambas se pronuncian como una "sh" más suave que la "sh" inglesa en "show".
En otras provincias hay distintas pronunciaciones, pero no te puedo decir cómo son porque no las conozco todas.  Ellos si hacen diferencia entre "ll" y "y" y no las pronuncian como nosotros los de Bs.As. La "ll" se pronuncia haciendo una especie de rulo con la lengua, la punta hacia arriba tocando el paladar y el aire te sale por los costados.
La "y" es palatal, la parte media de la lengua va hacia adelante tocando el paladar duro.

Igual te digo nuevamente, en todas las provincias de nuestro país no es igual.

En Perú, por ejemplo en Lima donde yo viví un tiempo, no hay diferencia entre estas dos consonantes, en cuanto al limeño medio.  Sí he notado diferencia entre los peruanos que hablan quechua además del castellano.

Saludos!


----------



## beatrizg

jmartins said:
			
		

> Respecto al tema de distinguir la 'y' de la 'll', lo que yo tengo entendido es que en toda latinoamérica tal distinción no existe, se pronuncian igual. Esto no lo sé de primera mano porque nunca he visitado ningún país fuera de Europa. .


 
En ciertas regiones de Colombia sí diferenciamos la "ll" de la "y", jmartins y según tengo entendido en ciertos paíes de centroamérica también. Pero la verdad es que somos una minoría.


----------



## DeBuenRollo

araceli said:


> Hola:
> Eso se llama yeísmo y es así como lo usamos en Argentina y en otros países también, decimos: cabayo, yuvia, etc.


 Una cosa con la otra no tiene nada que ver... Preguntaron si "hie" se pronuncia "ye" y tú contestaste que sí, que la "ll" y la "y" se pronuncian igual... Como soy española, estoy de acuerdo en que la "ll" y la "y" se pronuncian igual (ya hemos visto que en algunas zonas de América Latina no es así), pero no es esto lo que preguntaban.

En cuanto a si "hie" se pronuncia "ye", yo sí que lo pronuncio igual, pero en cuestión de pronunciación, como podemos ver, a menudo hay diferentes versiones...  





Artrella said:


> Araceli, no sé si los cordobeses pronuncian "hielo" como "yelo".  Los porteños decimos "cabasho" "sho" "poyo" "estresha" , pero no oí nunca "shelo" por "hielo"...
> 
> *Yerba*= las hojas secas y molidas de la yerba mate para preparar justamente el mate.
> *
> Hierba*= pueden ser hierbas aromáticas, las hierbas de un jardín..
> 
> *yerba*. Nada que ver con la marihuana. La yerba argentina es el Ilex paraguaiensis, planta nativa que básicamente contiene cafeína y con cuyas hojas secas y machacadas se prepara una infusión que se sorbe en un mate o poronquillo.
> *
> mate.* Además de un lance en el juego del ajedrez, el mate es una cucurbitácea (parecida a un zapallo, esto es) cuya calabaza vacía y seca se llena con yerba para preparar una infusión. A la infusión también se la llama mate; y un nombre alternativo para el recipiente es porongo o poronquillo.


 Todo esto es en Puerto Rico y quizás en más países latinoamericanos; en España: hierba = yerba.  





Like an Angel said:


> CabaIo: se lee como vocal i, o sea como se escribe.-
> CabaYo: se lee sh, como se lee *show *por ejemplo.-
> CabaLLo: ahí sí que no sé como explicarte como se lee en Argentina. Es doble ele y el sonido no es igual que con *i*, tienes que poner la lengua contra el paladar y pronunciar la ele, no sólo la punta de la lengua como cuando pronuncias sólo una ele, sino apoyar la lengua como cuando dices *job* por ejemplo, y pronunciar la ele, espero que funcione, y sino que alguien te lo pueda explicar mejor.-
> 
> Y sí, puede ser que sea un problema de regiones.-
> 
> ¡Saludinguis!


  Veo que la mayoría de gente que está aportando en este tema son latinoamericanos, así que yo voy a explicar cómo se pronuncia esto en español. (moderator edit) Podéis estudiar las pronunciaciones latinas como curiosidad o para ponerlas en práctica en latinoamérica, pero lo más normal es que, en caso de no poder abarcarlo todo, os centréis en la pronunciación española, como cuando nosotros al estudiar inglés, nos centramos en la pronunciación del Reino Unido).

-Cabayo: como suena, como una "y" en inglés, que también actúan como consonantes (you, yellow, etc)
-Cabaio: como suena, pero al ser vocal, la i se oirá más, porque si actúa como consonante (como en "cabayo"), sólo sirve para apoyo de la vocal "o" y pierde protagonismo en favor de la "o"
-Caballo: esto es complicado de explicar... Teóricamente, la "y" y la "ll" suenan diferente, pero hay poquísima gente, y sobre todo personas mayores, que las distinguen. La gran mayoría de la gente pronuncia la "y" y la "ll" como "y". Como la mayor parte de las personas que las distingue son personas mayores, además, cada vez quedan menos. Yo creo que en unos 20 años nadie (hablo de España todo el rato) las distinguirá. El cómo se pronuncia lo han explicado más arriba... Yo no sé pronunciarlo, sinceramente, y de todas las personas de mi edad aproximadamente que conozco, nadie sabe pronunciarla.


----------



## caniho

Por si a alguien le interesa, por esta zona de las Españas hielo is hielo, raramente yelo. La pronunciación yerba sí que se oye más, pero la mayoría de la gente que conozco dice hierba, especialmente para referirse al césped. De hecho muchas veces he pensado que hierba y yerba son distintas palabras, esta última relativa a las plantas medicinales.


----------



## Filimer

DeBuenRollo said:


> Artrella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Araceli, no sé si los cordobeses pronuncian "hielo" como "yelo". Los porteños decimos "cabasho" "sho" "poyo" "estresha" , pero no oí nunca "shelo" por "hielo"
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Todo esto es en Puerto Rico y quizás en más países latinoamericanos; en España: hierba = yerba.
Click to expand...

Puerto Rico no tiene nada que ver. Los cordobeses y los porteños viven en Argentina. Leí cuidadosamente todo el hilo y en ninguna parte se habla de Puerto Rico y no está participando nadie de ahí.

Los lugares en los que se diferencia claramente "ie" de "ye" son aquellos en los que "ye" suena como ʃe (she) o ʒe (zhe), es decir, amplias zonas de Argentina, Uruguay y Chile.

Curiosamente en Chile decimos "yelo", pero en cambio "iato" o "iel". Un error muy típico es cuando un chileno imita a un argentino y dice "shelo" en vez de "ielo".


----------



## elianecanspeak

jmartins said:


> Perdón por ser tan contundente, pero no hay ninguna diferencia de pronunciación entre *hierba* y *yerba*.



¿Es posible distinguir entre los dos por el numero de sílabas o cuasi-sílabas?



•	_Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es mal si no es obsesión_


----------



## Cúrcuma

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo también ando en la búsqueda de la diferencia entre caballo y cabayo. En Chile no haríamos ninguna diferencia entre:
> 
> Caballo
> Cabayo
> Cabaio.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica cómo se pronuncia en otras partes de America y España?
> 
> Saludos


Yo también pronuncio todas estas palabras de la misma manera, como todas las personas de mi generación que conozco. En cambio, mis padres y mis abuelas sí aprendieron a pronunciar la "elle" y el sonido es bastante distinto. (Les parece horrible que nosotros lo digamos todo igual). No tengo ni idea de fonética, así que para describir el sonido de la "elle", sólo se me ocurre decirte que suena como una "ele" gorda, como si dejas la lengua apoyada sobre el paladar durante más tiempo. ¿?


----------



## DeBuenRollo

elianecanspeak said:


> ¿Es posible distinguir entre los dos por el numero de sílabas o cuasi-sílabas?


No, tienen el mismo número de sílabas: yer-ba, hier-ba. Con cuasi-sílabas, ¿a qué te refieres?


elianecanspeak said:


> •    _Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es mal si no es obsesión_


Aquí debes poner "malo".


----------



## susantash

Eustache said:


> ando perdido con eso de la palatalización!... me explicas?


 
se le llama palatal a una consonante que se pronuncia pegando los lados de la sección media de la lengua al paladar. (Probá de decir "hielo" y fijate donde está tu lengua) Una consonante puede ser más, o menos palatal. Osea, la lengua puede estar más o menos cerca del paladar (Justo donde empieza la cavidad) (en sentido horizontal); más próxima a los dientes o más próxima al paladar. Si una consonante que no era palatal originalmente se palataliza, pasa a pronunciarse con la lengua más cercana al paladar.


----------



## Istriano

Well, according to 2 dictionaries (GranDiccionario español-portugués [ESPASA] e GranDiccionario de uso del español actual [SGEL]) _hierba _and _yerba _are not pronounced in the same way:


yerba ['ʝeɾβa]

ʝ  is a pure consonant, and can be pronounced like *J* (in English _Jesus_),  or
like *SH *(in English _ship_; this is the Buenos Aires pronunciation)


hierba ['jeɾβa] 

j is a semiconsonant, an allophone of a vowel _, and is pronounced like Y in English yes, and cannot be pronounced like English J or SH




I really doubt that there are many people aside some limited Central American regions who would pronounce these the same: Yehrbah and Jehrbah (I used the English spelling here to ilustate the differences). 

In yeísta pronunciation PALMA DE MALLORCA is pronounced like PALMA DE MAYORCA and not like PALMA DE MAIORCA. 

CLARABOYA does not rhyme with PARANOIA.

/i / [ j ]   should never be confused with  /ʝ /  [ ʝ dʒ ʃ ʒ]:

ahi [a(j)i] ~ alli [aʝi, adʒi]
amaría [amaɾi(j)a]   ~ amarilla [ amaɾiʝa,   amaɾidʒa ].

It's a bit paradoxal that *Y* in re*y* and re*y*es   are not pronounced with the same sound, but it's just how things are.

*rey*  [rej ]
*reyes *[reʝes, redʒes, reʃes ]_


----------



## Gris

DeBuenRollo said:


> Podéis estudiar las pronunciaciones latinas como curiosidad o para ponerlas en práctica en latinoamérica, pero lo más normal es que, en caso de no poder abarcarlo todo, os centréis en la pronunciación española, como cuando nosotros al estudiar inglés, nos centramos en la pronunciación del Reino Unido).



 Estos debates son eternos y no vamos a entrar en ellos aquí, ¿no?; pero tu afirmación me parece demasiado contundente. Sólo México, por poner un ejemplo, tiene el doble de habitantes que España, así que creo que sus aportaciones a la lengua viva pueden ser algo más que una curiosidad. Cada quien sabrá en qué contextos quiere o va a usar el castellano que aprenda. 

Lo mismo para la segunda afirmación, en mi entorno por ejemplo, el inglés que se estudia es el de los Estados Unidos.


Y sobre el tema del hilo: 

En general creo que no distingo si alguien no rioplatense pronuncia i-er-ba o y-er-ba 

En mi caso particular si las pronuncio distinto pero porque las uso con significados distintos (yerba mate /ʃerba/ -  hierba en el sentido de cesped)


----------



## yacare2498

en realida es un error afirmar que en la Argentina se usa el yeismo, lo correcto es que solo en la zona de Buenos Aires se podria decir que se usa el yeismo, en la argentina en general no se usa el yeismo, la gente de Buenos Aires lo usa por una cuestion de cercania al Uruguay, ya que los bonaerenses hablan igual que los uruguayos


----------



## _SantiWR_

El yeísmo no es el tema del hilo y sí, Argentina es básicamente yeísta hasta donde yo sé. Por otro lado yo por ejemplo soy yeísta pero no pronuncio hielo como yelo ni hierba como yerba, aunque en alguas zonas de España sí lo pronuncian así. Son distintos acentos regionales, supongo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> Well, according to 2 dictionaries (GranDiccionario español-portugués [ESPASA] e GranDiccionario de uso del español actual [SGEL]) _hierba _and _yerba _are not pronounced in the same way:
> 
> 
> yerba ['ʝeɾβa]
> 
> ʝ  is a pure consonant, and can be pronounced like *J* (in English _Jesus_),  or
> like *SH *(in English _ship_; this is the Buenos Aires pronunciation)
> 
> 
> hierba ['jeɾβa]
> 
> j is a semiconsonant, an allophone of a vowel _, and is pronounced like Y in English yes, and cannot be pronounced like English J or SH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt that there are many people aside some limited Central American regions who would pronounce these the same: Yehrbah and Jehrbah (I used the English spelling here to ilustate the differences).
> 
> In yeísta pronunciation PALMA DE MALLORCA is pronounced like PALMA DE MAYORCA and not like PALMA DE MAIORCA.
> 
> CLARABOYA does not rhyme with PARANOIA.
> 
> /i / [ j ]   should never be confused with  /ʝ /  [ ʝ dʒ ʃ ʒ]:
> 
> ahi [a(j)i] ~ alli [aʝi, adʒi]
> amaría [amaɾi(j)a]   ~ amarilla [ amaɾiʝa,   amaɾidʒa ].
> 
> It's a bit paradoxal that *Y* in re*y* and re*y*es   are not pronounced with the same sound, but it's just how things are.
> 
> *rey*  [rej ]
> *reyes *[reʝes, redʒes, reʃes ]_


_



Off course they are different sounds. I think that jmartins is very wrong on this one._


----------



## Istriano

Another pair
_hierro (_fierro_) _and _yerro (_errar_) _and not pronounced the same in Argentina, but in Chile they're pronounced the same.


----------



## duvija

yacare2498 said:


> en realida es un error afirmar que en la Argentina se usa el yeismo, lo correcto es que solo en la zona de Buenos Aires se podria decir que se usa el yeismo, en la argentina en general no se usa el yeismo, la gente de Buenos Aires lo usa por una cuestion de cercania al Uruguay, ya que los bonaerenses hablan igual que los uruguayos




???
Ahora en Argentina hay 'sheísmo', que se contagió velozmente al Uruguay. Solo los veteranos aún somos 'yeístas'.


----------



## Istriano

*Yeísmo *es un término de fonología (no nos dice nada de cómo se pronuncian la y y la ll, sólo sabemos que se pronuncian igual).
*Sheísmo *es un término no sólo fonológico, pero también fonético (y= ll = sh inglesa).

En Chile, _claraboya _rima con _desarrolla _y con _paranoia_, _vaya _con _halla _y con _Ushuaia_.
En la Argentina no. Digamos que en Chile se da _*ieísmo*_: y = ll = i.


----------



## duvija

Istriano said:


> *Yeísmo *es un término de fonología (no nos dice nada de cómo se pronuncian la y y la ll, sólo sabemos que se pronuncian igual).
> *Sheísmo *es un término no sólo fonológico, *sino* también fonético (y= ll = sh inglesa). (una pequeña corrección)
> 
> En Chile, _claraboya _rima con _desarrolla _y con _paranoia_, _vaya _con _halla _y con _Ushuaia_.
> En la Argentina no. Digamos que en Chile se da _*ieísmo*_: y = ll = i.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Hola Duvija, no sé donde está la verdad pero mis impresiones respecto del sheísmo son curiosamente inversas a las tuyas:

Yo no soy sheista ni lo era nadie cuando yo era joven.  El sheismo empezó a cundir en Buenos Aires hará quizás unos treinta o cuarenta años.  Yo no sé como se originó o de dónde vino, pero mi primer recuerdo de esa pronunciación fue antes de 1960 en Uruguay. Lo escuché de la boca de una persona uruguaya que no lo usaba habitualmente, pero lo hizo imitando ciertas formas amaneradas de hablar; no sé decir más ... quizás era una mala imitación, quizás refería a grupos muy minoritarios que no tuvieron mayor trascendencia ... sólo cuento mi recuerdo.

Estas discusiones por escrito son interminables, porque la mayoría de los que intervienen lo hacen creyendo que aclaran algo usando el alfabeto latino, y por otra parte la mayoría no manejamos el alfabeto fonético.

Entonces por ejemplo: ¿qué es el yeísmo?  Pronunciar la _ll_ igual que la _y_, ¿verdad? pero resulta que en el mundo hispanohablante, hay un montón de pronuncaiciones distintas de la _y_. Solo dentro de mi país detecto como mínimo las siguientes:
como i
como j francesa
como j inglesa/g italiana
como s (la s inglesa de soup o francesa de saint)
como la s del español de castilla
como z inglesa
como sh inglesa/ch francesa 

La mía, que es la que se usaba en Buenos Aires antes de que impere la sh, y creo que en el Uruguay también, no creo que sea idéntico a ningún sonido de otro idioma. Es parecido


----------



## duvija

JorgeHoracio said:


> Hola Duvija, no sé donde está la verdad pero mis impresiones respecto del sheísmo son curiosamente inversas a las tuyas:
> 
> Yo no soy sheista ni lo era nadie cuando yo era joven. El sheismo empezó a cundir en Buenos Aires hará quizás unos treinta o cuarenta años. Yo no sé como se originó o de dónde vino, pero mi primer recuerdo de esa pronunciación fue antes de 1960 en Uruguay. Lo escuché de la boca de una persona uruguaya que no lo usaba habitualmente, pero lo hizo imitando ciertas formas amaneradas de hablar; no sé decir más ... quizás era una mala imitación, quizás refería a grupos muy minoritarios que no tuvieron mayor trascendencia ... sólo cuento mi recuerdo.
> 
> Estas discusiones por escrito son interminables, porque la mayoría de los que intervienen lo hacen creyendo que aclaran algo usando el alfabeto latino, y por otra parte la mayoría no manejamos el alfabeto fonético.
> 
> Entonces por ejemplo: ¿qué es el yeísmo? Pronunciar la _ll_ igual que la _y_, ¿verdad? pero resulta que en el mundo hispanohablante, hay un montón de pronuncaiciones distintas de la _y_. Solo dentro de mi país detecto como mínimo las siguientes:
> como i
> como j francesa
> como j inglesa/g italiana
> como s (la s inglesa de soup o francesa de saint)
> como la s del español de castilla
> como z inglesa
> como sh inglesa/ch francesa
> 
> La mía, que es la que se usaba en Buenos Aires antes de que impere la sh, y creo que en el Uruguay también, no creo que sea idéntico a ningún sonido de otro idioma. Es parecido



Te iba a contestar pero los moderadores lo van a considerar charla, así que te mando un privado. No sé si a todo el mundo le interesa lo del sheísmo y cómo se fue dando.


----------



## Mate

duvija said:


> Te iba a contestar pero los moderadores lo van a considerar charla, así que te mando un privado. No sé si a todo el mundo le interesa lo del sheísmo y cómo se fue dando.


Si a todo el mundo le interesa el sheísmo y cómo se fue dando, tienen muchos otros hilos diseminados por todo el foro para consulta y contribuir. Pero como vos misma decís, meter ese tema en esta conversación es desvirtuarla. 

Dado que la pregunta quedó resuelta en los primeros mensajes y ahora está empezando a derivar hacia otros temas tratados con anterioridad, este hilo queda cerrado. 

Gracias a todos.


----------

